# Solar Roadways



## Vic99 (May 30, 2014)

Seems to check out when I google it.  Watch this 6 minute video.  Fantastic.


----------



## firebroad (Jun 2, 2014)

I remember reading about this concept several years ago.  My take on it is that if modern builders can't make solar rooftops a standard option, than solar roadways probably won't fly in my lifetime.  The upkeep alone would be gargantuan. 
Still, wouldn't it be great?


----------



## peakbagger (Jun 2, 2014)

Various media reports indicate that the slick video has gotten 1.5 million in contributions by crowd sourcing. Beyond enriching a few folks pockets, I dont see this going anywhere.  There is some basic physics that make it impractical. I too would think that investing in solar roofs on roofs with appropriate solar exposure is going be a far biggest bang for the buck.


----------



## CombatChris (Jun 2, 2014)

Parking lots would be a good start since the re-programmable lines and pedestrian indicators would be nice- and most parking lots I know of get very good sunlight.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Jun 2, 2014)

I think this involves way more challenges than rewards.

You need to maintain a proper coefficient of friction- any wear and it becomes a slick surface to drive on.

The roughness will cause more diffraction/reflection issues and reduce efficiency.

Any dirt/leaves/skid marks etc will really screw up efficiency. You don't notice when a road has a bit of dirt on it, but a clear transmitting surface...

The idea of melting snow only violates a couple of the laws of physics, unless you store energy or draw it from elsewhere: it will never melt snow by itself better than a simple black surface will by solar gain. Also- you would need to install heaters.

I could go on, but this one is better power point/meme engineering than a practical solution. Using roadside areas for regular panels would be much easier, cheaper, more efficient, and available in shorter term.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Jun 2, 2014)

Here's a guy that just loves to go on about these things. http://www.drroyspencer.com/2014/05/solar-roadways-project-a-really-bad-idea/
http://www.drroyspencer.com/2014/05/why-are-solar-freakin-roadways-so-freakin-popular/


----------



## Vic99 (Jun 3, 2014)

My first reaction was . . . cool, but what about friction issues?  I'd like to see what the watt rating is for each section after it is covered with tempered glass.  I suspect it is pretty low.  Obviously they want to make up for that with quantity vs quality.

I would like to see limited application as a field test . . . parking lots, driveways.

Obviously there are a lot of gaps.  Pollen would be a minimal issue, but dirt probably wouldn't be.  I wonder how many are wired together in a string and what that would do to cost if each section or large area essentially had microinverters vs. a really large strong inverter.

I showed the video to my environmental science students.  Although they are young and optimistic, they pointed out cost issues; friction; ice melting energy; debris, trash, and oil spotting loss, and melted snow refreezing and blocking the drain channels just in the first two minutes of discussion.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Jun 3, 2014)

Good for you. Being critical and thinking critically is the most important skill to learn in science.


----------



## semipro (Jun 3, 2014)

Adios Pantalones said:


> Good for you. Being critical and thinking critically is the most important skill to learn in science.


Agreed.  But its far easier to tear down by finding fault than it is to create.  

But then, I'm an engineer who shares the sentiment expressed in this quote.  I hope the attribution to Einstein is accurate. 

_`Scientists investigate that which already is; 
Engineers create that which has never been.''_ 
Albert Einstein


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Jun 4, 2014)

semipro said:


> Agreed.  But its far easier to tear down by finding fault than it is to create.
> 
> But then, I'm an engineer who shares the sentiment expressed in this quote.  I hope the attribution to Einstein is accurate.
> 
> ...


Not sure I agree with ole Al. A scientist creates- usually just to prove a point.

A scientist builds in order to study, an engineer studies to build. Can't remember the source, but I think it's far more accurate. 

Now, with the increasing proliferation of unrefereed online publication and incredibly shoddy work, the public believes lies more than ever.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Jun 4, 2014)

By the way, I think that Einstein's quote was just exhibiting humility. The man was granted something like 50 patents. If scientists did not create something new, then patents would not be issued to them.


----------



## firebroad (Jun 4, 2014)

Vic99 said:


> My first reaction was . . . cool, but what about friction issues?  I'd like to see what the watt rating is for each section after it is covered with tempered glass.  I suspect it is pretty low.  Obviously they want to make up for that with quantity vs quality.
> 
> I would like to see limited application as a field test . . . parking lots, driveways.
> 
> ...


WONDERFUL idea, get those young minds thinking, they will find the solutions.


----------



## goldfishcastle (Jul 18, 2014)

Animal magnets when temps dip.  The plan to heat and keep snow off will keep animals on the road.  I really don't want run into a bedded down moose.


----------

